# this pup needs a name...wanna help? :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!

My sister lives in Ca, with her blood hound and basset hound. She saw this little girl on petfinder and begged me to go see her. (I'm in Arkansas) Her days were numbered and she was about to be put down  Well, I went to see her..and she was wonderful!! One of the sweetest dogs I've ever met in my life! Long story short, we had a rescue group bail her out for us, because we didn't know where she'd go until my sister comes to visit on Dec. 21. After a couple days with the rescue, I went for her and dumped her on my dad :biggrin1: I couldn't take a new member of our family being in foster care. My dad is loving every minute of this dog! So much so, that we're hoping he decides to keep her. He's GREAT with dogs. They all love him, he's just never had one (other then the one we had as kids). 
The shelter named her Cleo. The foster family called her Stormy (um, that didn't work for us). My sister thought she'd name her Chloe, because it sounded close to Cleo. Less confusion for the dog?? But, that name just doesn't suit her. And after going from Chleo to Stormy, we figure she won't really care, lol. I mean, after all...she's a basset hound. They usually don't listen to their names being called, anyways 

So, now...she's a pup without a name. My sister's other dogs are Ellie and Lucy. Also referred to as Ellie Mae and Lucy Lu, lol. Guess we need something else that "fits" with the others. I like Maggie, but I know it's a pretty common dog name (think like #1??) And Sophie is cute, too. My dad is going for things like Elvira, and Ursela, LMAO. So, we're not letting him help with names any more.

Any thoughts!?!?! Please..help give this girl a cute name  
Thanks!!!









this is where she sits most of the day. on my dad's lap  she's not been told she's NOT a lap dog, lol.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

She's a beauty. I'm so glad you were able to save her. I always give my dogs middle names too. Since you like Sophie, how about "Sophie Sue"?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How old is she? How about Betty Boop?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like Mabel or Maybelline.
My first bassett was going to be Maybelline.......but was a boy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is a beautiful dog. How about Sadie or Maggie Mu.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

If dad is going to keep the dog, dad gets to name her regardless of how funny the name sounds to you. Keep us posted on how this turns out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How about "Daisy Duke"?  Or Peggy Sue? Susie Q?

Gosh, those type names are pretty 50's-ish, ehh? lol

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is a cutie! And I second Betty Boop.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

How about Garbo, Grayble, Bacall, Hepburn (Heppy for short), or Sophia? Actually she looks more like a Charlie to me...But I like the names above. But then again you are talking to someone who called his dogs Brando and Bogart.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

She looks like a great dog. I like May Belle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

daisy duke is cute----


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny. I was going to ask why you didn't let your dad just name her, but now I see. 

She reminds me of our Basset, Grace. How about Gracie May?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about Lucky!!! (because she really is now)


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

She is a real cutie! I think she looks like a Dixie Darlin.

Let us know the outcome.

Karen


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh funny. I was going to ask why you didn't let your dad just name her, but now I see.
> 
> She reminds me of our Basset, Grace. How about Gracie May?


I love Gracie, too! I was going to suggest that at first, since the dog's predicament was "But for the Grace of God....." Gracie would be a fitting tribute to her being saved.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> I love Gracie, too! I was going to suggest that at first, since the dog's predicament was "But for the Grace of God....." Gracie would be a fitting tribute to her being saved.


Oh! I like that correlation, Jeanne.

Tritia, whatever you name her, I'm so glad your family saved her. I hope we get to hear more about her down the road too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have no suggestion for names but I just had to say she's a cutie. How wonderful for you to save her and give her a second chance. She looks as happy as can be on dad's lap. I agree, if she's going to stay with dad, he gets to name her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Daisy Mae. I think you could get all kinds of cute collars, shirts, photo ops with Daisies as well!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So many great names. A fav for me is Gracie..but my sister had a kitty named Gracie that died a few yrs ago. My pup is Daisy, so that's out.

Mabel is kind of cute, and not all that common. I'll suggest that.

We'd like to let Dad name her, but I'm sure in the end..my sis will take her. My mother is getting new furniture, and will probably have a fit at the idea of her staying. I can't believe how much bassets shed!! If that wasn't a factor, she'd be at my house right now. 

Phoebe just popped into my head, so I'll run that past my sister. Keep 'em coming 

I really can't go on enough about this dog and how amazing she is. I really think somebody is missing this baby, cause she's just soooo sweet. 

Oh, and get this...she had a microchip that the shelter failed to scan!! I am soooo upset about this. When the rescue group got her, they took her to the vet. They found out there. The shelter told me that she was so scared, and tried to bite the woman doing it..and they forgot to go back to it. Poor excuse, I'm sorry! What's the point of having your dogs chipped if the shelters aren't going to check!?!?
The rescue people called the number (registered to someone in FL. Again, we're in AR). Nobody has ever returned the call. We had a lot of people in the area for the craft fairs, so they think maybe she got away from someone during that time. I can't imagine traveling with your dog, to let it get away and not look for it. But, looks like that is the case. She was at the shelter for 3 wks.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> How about Garbo, Grayble, Bacall, Hepburn (Heppy for short), or Sophia? Actually she looks more like a Charlie to me...But I like the names above. But then again you are talking to someone who called his dogs Brando and Bogart.


My dog growing up was Bogart


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun. I like Phoebe and Mabel.

That's sad about the chip. There could be so many reasons why no one responded. I had Maddie chipped when she lived with me and remembered to give Jeanne the registration info. At least if she had been lost, I would have known how to get them back together, but I think a lot of people forget (or don't know to) change registration info if they no longer have the dog.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She looks like a Bess to me- Bessie the Basset hound.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

What about Betsie Boo Or Bestie Boo Boo!!!! She is a real cuite!!! Keep us posted on what she will be called!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., I like Serena, maybe because she looks so serene with your dad. Or Serena Starlight for the stars in her eyes. But I agree, whoever keeps her names her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh you guys all have fun names! I love the ideas.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, now I want another dog so I can pick another name. Some of these are so cute 
Going to email my sister, see what she says. 
My dad keeps calling me now, with more serious names..
He likes Holly, cause it's Christmas time 
Dolly or Dottie cause all his dogs as a kid started with D names, lol.
He also threw out Wendy. I threw it out just as fast, hehehe.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A Christmas type name is a good idea  You should let him pick the name! Men love 'making decisions', and even if you hate the name, it might really *mean* something to him. Holly is sweet, or Eve, Evie, Candy-cane, etc! lol

Kara


----------



## dcheyne (Oct 18, 2007)

She is a doll. I like Missy's suggestion...Bessie the basset hound...but I also think whoever keeps her, names her.

Donna


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh yes, I think you should let your Dad name her. She'll be his companion, so the name should be special to him.

If he's looking for another "D" name, maybe you can suggest southern sounding names like Daisy Mae or Dixie Rose.

No matter what he calls her, she obviously adores him already and it looks like the feeling is reciprocated. 

Congrats to your dad!

Wanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, looks like he's going with Dolly 
Thanks everyone for your suggestions..it did help. When I started calling him with a new name every few mins, he really got into it. Started calling back with some really cute suggestions. The final decision was my sister's. Since she'll probably end up there as planned  I'm crushed, cause she's just the sweetest thing. And I'll miss her! I'd love for my dad to have her, cause he's alone a lot. My mom works, and is just constantly running around. Shopping, going out of town, etc. He's 72, in great health..and my kid's favorite person around. So, he does a lot with them. 
My mother is getting new furniture, so I'm pretty sure Dolly won't be allowed to stay


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's too bad.  Sounds like your dad would love the company of a dog. Why not just train Dolly to stay off the furniture? I guess either way, he'd still get to see her, even if she went to your sister's house...but it sounds like he really wants her.

My mother always wins the arguments. lol, I try to be more fair in my marriage and not push my will every single time, but boy...when I pick a battle, I make sure to win it. lol

Dolly is a cute name and fitting.

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, he won't see her but maybe once a yr. Cause my sister lives in CA  I didn't see her all day yesterday, and I'm already going through withdrawl, lol.
My dad has NO say in that relationship. There's no way he could win this one, even if he wanted to.
I'm like you..I TRY to be more fair. Least I let my husband feel like he has choices. Even though I totally over rule them


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's too bad 

I know what you mean. I still rule the roost, but I allow my husband more freedom(s), than my mom ever did with my dad and *try* to compromise more, I've gotten really clever about planting ideas and letting him think that "he" thought of it! ound: Manipulative? maybe. lol

My mom was SO adamant about having cats her whole life, and not just one....several at a time. Even though I was VERY allergic to them and I remember going to the Emergency Room ALL the time for breathing treatments, she just would NOT give up the cats. I vowed not to be as stubborn and self-willed.

A few Christmases ago..I bought her this "Crazy Cat lady" action figure set. She didnt' think it was too funny, but boy I sure did!!!!!!!! LMAO. hey, my sense of humor keeps me sane. 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I am glad that she has a name.....it is cute as well!!!! Wish she could stay with your dad but I understand!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh darn if she can't stay with your dad, but I understand your mother's side too. Bassets are really stinky dogs unfortunately. 

Dolly is a cute name!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to your new home Dolly! We can help your Dad find a Havanese!!!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad she found a name and a possible home with your sister, but it's too bad that she might not be able to stay with your dad! I'm sure whatever happens it will work out for the best.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kara, the cats..oh my!! I can't believe you were so allergic, yet she kept 'em. Wow..woman likes her kitty cats, eh? 

Well, the name has changed. Tonight..it's Penelope, ROFL!
Tomorrow may be a totally different name. This thread may be never ending :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, she doesn't look like a Penelope to me. I'll wait for tomorrow's name.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great story about Dolly...so glad she found your family! Love the name too!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Sorry, she doesn't look like a Penelope to me. I'll wait for tomorrow's name.


I just ran it past my sister, when she called and asked if I'd gone over to see "Dolly" today. I was like, umm.."didn't you hear? name change". 
She said if my parents wanna call her Penelope, that's fine. Then they're keepin' her for sure,lol.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha ha! Then tell your father to stick with the name and tell your mother that they have no choice but to keep her. Otherwise poor thing will be an orphan. He's got my vote.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Well, I just think ElviraMabelPheobeHollyDollyDottiePenelope is just adorable! :laugh:


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

how about callie mae


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's great they are keeping her! I suppose since she's staying there, she should have a name that your parents *like*..so Penelope it is! LOL

You should ask them if they had this hard of a time naming the children! lol

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> That's great they are keeping her! I suppose since she's staying there, she should have a name that your parents *like*..so Penelope it is! LOL
> 
> You should ask them if they had this hard of a time naming the children! lol
> 
> Kara


LOL..nooo. My sister said if she gets a name like that, they HAVE to keep her 

So far, plan is still for my sister to take her back home with her. My mother is all freaked out right now, because my dad went to the store (has hardly left her) and she barked at my mother. My mom hasn't been around her much, and she's a freak. Thought she was going to bite her. She later mentioned her head was down,and her butt up. And she was bouncing around. Um, I think she was trying to play!? :frusty:

Callie is adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia said:


> She later mentioned her head was down,and her butt up. And she was bouncing around. Um, I think she was trying to play!?


ound: Sure sounds like it! Your mother sounds like my sister - good intentions, but just not all that fond of dogs.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> ound: Sure sounds like it! Your mother sounds like my sister - good intentions, but just not all that fond of dogs.


She's a phony, lol. She oohed and awed all over this pup when she first met her. Petting with her with closed hand (like with her knuckles) so as not to get hair or doggie dirt on her, lol.
She HATES my two dogs. Can't stand anything "small and yappy". She won't let them near her when she comes over. But, fusses all over my sister's "real dogs". Least in front of my sister she does. Maybe it's because I'm married, with 4 kids. And my sister is 41, single and has never had children. And her dogs ARE her kids to her. My mother buys silly little blood hound ornaments, and basset hound stuffed animals for my sister. And carries a shopping bag full of books into my house, to shield her from my dogs (is there an eye roll icon around here? lol)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would call her lady Luck, Lucky for short. Luck was with her when:

1. Your sister saw her.
2. When rescue got to her 
3. And mainly when your Dad got her

That is real lucky to me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Just wanted to update that it's officially been Sophie now for 3 days. Even bought her tags yesterday at Petsmart, so nobody would change her name  
My 11 yr old was even calling her Squat for awhile, lol. And my 3 yr old was partial to Dora (yes, huge fan of the little cartoon character with the giant head):biggrin1:

She looks like a Sophie. Thanks again!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

It must be difficult with your mother. I just don't get people who don't love dogs.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Tritia,
> 
> It must be difficult with your mother. I just don't get people who don't love dogs.


Honestly, I know a lot more people who pretty much "tolerate" dogs, then love them. And that's their own I'm talking about as well.

I guess I can kind of see it. I really only "tolerate" people. Just down right don't care for many at all


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

She looks like a Maud to me ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tritia,

Your mom is funny! LOL Dramatic maybe? I'm glad to hear she's still giving "Sophie" a chance, even though she's not sure what to think about her?!

What's up with this 'small dog' prejudice stuff?? I know a few people that think a "REAL DOG" has to be atleast 50 lbs! What a crock!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, glad to hear Sophie has been named!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Your mom is funny! LOL Dramatic maybe? I'm glad to hear she's still giving "Sophie" a chance, even though she's not sure what to think about her?!
> 
> ...


I know a lot of people who have issues with small dogs. K, I even have issues with small dogs..to a point. When the kids and I are out somewhere, if the owner says it's fine, I have no problems letting my kids approach and pet a big dog. But, we usually keep clear of the small ones. 
It's not a prejudice on my part, I'm just afraid of them..lol.
But my mother, well..she just down right doesn't like 'em. "yippy, yappy little ankle biters". HUMPH, mine have never bit an ankle yet. They're much too busy jumping up to nip the bum ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah !! 
Sophie it is .. I stil do not know who she is staying with but I am sure she will have a wonderful rehoming ..once it is all decided .


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the name Sophie and I am glad your mom is goinng to give her a chance. 
I know what you mean about small dogs, I've never been a small dog person that is until Bugsy. :biggrin1: I found a new love for the little ones, especially when they are raised with big dogs. They are truly a big dog in little package. I will always have my standards, but I have found my forever small breed. My hubby on the other hand is still getting used to having a small dog and that's after having Bugs for 15 months. It's not that he doesn't like small dogs, it's that he doesn't understand them (in his words)!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

that's funny julia, cause it was my husband that had to talk me into a small dog. I've always been for the big breeds. We had a Golden Retriever for yrs. After he was gone, dh said never again does he wants an animal that poops bigger then he does ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia said:


> . We had a Golden Retriever for yrs. After he was gone, dh said never again does he wants an animal that poops bigger then he does ound:


ound: ound: ound:


----------

